# Any other Chinchillas or am I rare?



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Just wondering if there are any others, I haven't seen any before I came here.


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

I've seen some around on the website before, but not sure about the forums since I'm rather new to them o: 

Chinchillas are so cute and fluffy though *pokes*


----------



## ilexdusk (Jul 5, 2017)

super cute tho... chinchillas are so sweet and soft. <3 <3 

I hope you find a chinchilla buddy. :3


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> I've seen some around on the website before, but not sure about the forums since I'm rather new to them o:
> 
> Chinchillas are so cute and fluffy though *pokes*


*Squeaks* Thanks


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> *Squeaks* Thanks



I thought about a chinchilla fursona at one point. I have an image of my sona as a Chinchilla as a result of those thoughts xD


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> I thought about a chinchilla fursona at one point. I have an image of my sona as a Chinchilla as a result of those thoughts xD



Sounds Interesting. You look like a bara wolf, heh


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> I thought about a chinchilla fursona at one point. I have an image of my sona as a Chinchilla as a result of those thoughts xD


www.furaffinity.net: Amadatii by WhenCanWeGoHome
here is my fursona


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> Sounds Interesting. You look like a bara wolf, heh



xD I'm not though 



Amidatii said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Amadatii by WhenCanWeGoHome
> here is my fursona



Ah, she's cute!  :3 
And that's an interesting name o:


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> xD I'm not though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDK how i found it, It sounded whimsical and I ended up with it stuck to me


----------



## Cybrid (Jul 5, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> IDK how i found it, It sounded whimsical and I ended up with it stuck to me



How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> How do you pronounce it?


Ah-me-da-ti


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 5, 2017)

ilexdusk said:


> super cute tho... chinchillas are so sweet and soft. <3 <3
> 
> I hope you find a chinchilla buddy. :3



Yep absolutely and don't they go great with a mango salsa


----------



## BasilClover (Jul 5, 2017)

Very cute! I should consider designing one!


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

BasilClover said:


> Very cute! I should consider designing one!


If you want one like mine I'm selling slots for character refrence sheets. Front and Back. I'm amazing at color work.


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Yep absolutely and don't they go great with a mango salsa


----------



## Troj (Jul 5, 2017)

A lovely woman who attends our local meets is a chinchilla, in fact!


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 5, 2017)

Troj said:


> A lovely woman who attends our local meets is a chinchilla, in fact!



It would be great to meet others. Ive only ever heard of others, Rodent furs dont seem to be common. I wish they would add a specification for Chinchilla and other rodents. Unless you have a rat or hamster you have to select Rodent (Other) and its just not appealing.


----------



## elvenboyslut (Jul 12, 2017)

I don't have a fursona, but I did create a chinchilla character a while back. You're the first with a chinchilla I've met. It's nice to see. I like them. They're fun to draw. 

I like the outfit you gave her. It's got a nice sense of personality.


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

elvenboyslut said:


> I don't have a fursona, but I did create a chinchilla character a while back. You're the first with a chinchilla I've met. It's nice to see. I like them. They're fun to draw.
> 
> I like the outfit you gave her. It's got a nice sense of personality.




Wow id art trade if you liked ref sheets. I wanted some NSFW of my fursona


----------



## fralea (Jul 12, 2017)

I also have two chinchilla characters and a chinchilla-sabertooth hybrid character  Not as fursonas though.

If you are curious...

Robin -  



Spoiler










Isandro -  



Spoiler










Momo (haven't actually ever finished a drawing of him, but one day I made him this furvilla painty because I thoguht it would be fun... never played that game though) - 



Spoiler


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

fralea said:


> I also have two chinchilla characters and a chinchilla-sabertooth hybrid character  Not as fursonas though.
> 
> If you are curious...
> 
> ...



OMG I love the first one, she is beautiful! The others look amazing too but she is striking


----------



## elvenboyslut (Jul 12, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> Wow id art trade if you liked ref sheets. I wanted some NSFW of my fursona


Well, if you ever want a pinup or other fullbody, look me up.


----------



## fralea (Jul 12, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> OMG I love the first one, she is beautiful! The others look amazing too but she is striking



Thank you, he's a guy though haha....... actually now that I think about it they are all guys. I should make a female chin!


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

elvenboyslut said:


> Well, if you ever want a pinup or other fullbody, look me up.



Give me a link please


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

fralea said:


> Thank you, he's a guy though haha....... actually now that I think about it they are all guys. I should make a female chin!


OH IM SORRY! He looked like a girl! Sorry so sorry


----------



## elvenboyslut (Jul 12, 2017)

Amidatii said:


> Give me a link please


Userpage of elvenboyslut -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Ees meee!


----------



## Amidatii (Jul 12, 2017)

elvenboyslut said:


> Userpage of elvenboyslut -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> Ees meee!


thanks followed.


----------



## fralea (Jul 12, 2017)

np hahahaha


----------

